# Shear Bits



## janemarks (Feb 20, 2010)

I saw a recent clearance sale on some straight router bits that were "shear". Are these as good as fluted and carbide tipped?:


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Jane

I'm not sure what you mean. Shear bits have a slightly helical blade that gives smoother cuts. All the ones I've seen have been carbide tipped and I guess they are all fluted.
They are a useful bit and normally only offered by the better manufacturers.
Do you know what make they were?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Jane... Straight cutters run vertically and "chop" at the wood like a chisel would do. Shear bits have their cutters at an angle to vertical, so the slice through the wood like a knife. As a result, the cut is smoother.


----------



## janemarks (Feb 20, 2010)

MLCS shows them on their website. Evidently they bought a company out and were clearancing their stock. All the description said was "shear" bit. I didn't realized that all bits were fluted. I ended up buying a set they had on sale of straight bits. They probably aren't as good but I got more different sizes for the price.

Thanks for your help!


----------

